# Hourly Schedule of Weather for Bimmerfest (8 - 2)



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

We lucked out.


Heres the weather from 8 AM to 2 PM for Santa Barbara.


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hell it's always perfect in SB.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

